# Seth Curry to Transfer to Duke



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Link



> Today I am announcing that I will not be returning to Liberty for my sophomore year. This is a difficult decision that I have reached after close consultation with my family and others close to me, and it is based on my desire to develop as an athlete to the fullest of my potential and take advantage of new opportunities that may be available to me in a higher rated conference.


Who wants to speculate? ACC? UVA?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*

I'm guessing Virginia Tech ... I'd love to see him play with his brother but I guess that's impossibile unless Stephen stays for another year, gets a season ending injury and than gets another year of elegibility


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*

I wonder why? Oh, here's what I said in December...



> Why would a kid that good even consider Liberty? The best part about being a star athlete is being above the rules and screwing tons of girls. Liberty is the complete opposite of all that. And it's not like it's a good school either, it's advanced bible study for 4 years.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*



Nimreitz said:


> I wonder why? Oh, here's what I said in December...


He was only a 3 star guard comming out of High School if i remember right he was recruited by like William & Mary and Davidson no really major school and he probly didnt want to play 2nd riddle to his brother


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*

I think he waits to see who gets hired at UVA and goes from there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*

Don't be surprised if he goes to Charlotte. The Curry family is still located in Charlotte and that's where Davidson is as well.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*

VT already screwed the Curry's once. Dell won't give them the time of day.

I thought about Charlotte, but why? Sure they're in a great conference, but why not go to a bigger named school? That's what he's wanting, right?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*

Charlotte is too much of a mess.Have they not fired Lutz yet?I figured this had to be it for him..That program was in pretty good shape when he got there and he's done nothing except prove his own incompetence.Both his parents went to Va Tech,but he can go where he wants.Wake Forest is an easy drive for his parents and they would make some sense.Maybe Clemson too if he wants to stay close to home.Hard to say who has a place for him though.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*

saw somewhere that OU, Duke, Davidson, and one other school have all inquired already


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*



Diable said:


> Charlotte is too much of a mess.Have they not fired Lutz yet?I figured this had to be it for him..That program was in pretty good shape when he got there and he's done nothing except prove his own incompetence.Both his parents went to Va Tech,but he can go where he wants.Wake Forest is an easy drive for his parents and they would make some sense.Maybe Clemson too if he wants to stay close to home.Hard to say who has a place for him though.


I don't think Charlotte would be a terrible situation at all. By the time he can play for them Braswell will have a year of experience.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?entryID=4015186&name=katz_andy



> wants to play at a higher level, notably in the ACC and in the state of North Carolina (NC State, Wake Forest, Duke or North Carolina).


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*

Roshown McLeod is still the only transfer Coach K has taken and he had recruited him originally.Of course Curry is probably a good fit for the academics at Duke and if they think he can play they won't let that stop them.His parents could afford to pay his way even if his choice didn't have a scholarship open as well.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*

God please let him come to UNC. Strickland is really good but he's no shooter. Ellington is gone and Graves is mediocre. We need a shooter badly!!!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*



HB said:


> God please let him come to UNC. Strickland is really good but he's no shooter. Ellington is gone and Graves is mediocre. We need a shooter badly!!!


That we do, that we do.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*

He has to sit out a year anyway, so it's not like he can play right away.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*



Diable said:


> Roshown McLeod is still the only transfer Coach K has taken and he had recruited him originally.Of course Curry is probably a good fit for the academics at Duke and if they think he can play they won't let that stop them.His parents could afford to pay his way even if his choice didn't have a scholarship open as well.


Dahntay Jones


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*

Not Duke!!!!!! Noooooooo!!!!!


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*

There's no way he's going to Charlotte. The whole point of him leaving Liberty was to go to a BCS school.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*

Rumor is that he's visiting Duke this weekend


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*

Well he committed to Duke, so probably not.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*



Nimreitz said:


> Well he committed to Duke, so probably not.


You do realize your replying to a post from March right? :tumbleweed:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*

Curry to Duke?!?! :clap:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*



BlueBaron said:


> You do realize your replying to a post from March right? :tumbleweed:


I swear to god that yesterday some guy with < 5 posts asked what the odds were of Wake (or some team) getting him.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*

banned and deleted... you aren't losing your mind, although there have been times where i wouldn't have said that in complete confidence


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*

Good times.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Seth Curry to Transfer*

Seth Curry Selected To USA Basketball U-19 Trials


> COLORADO SPRINGS, Colo. – Duke’s Seth Curry has been chosen to attend the 2009 USA U19 National Team Trials in Colorado Springs next month.
> 
> The trials will be held June 16-18 at the U.S. Olympic Training Center. There will be 17 players attempting to make the 12-member roster for the USA U19 World Championships. Training camp for the 12 selected players will begin June 19 with the team leaving June 25 for New Zealand.


Jamie Dixon, Matt Painter, and Chris Lowery as coaches. That's a solid group of young coaches.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Audio interview with Seth

http://www.850thebuzz.com/blog/?p=10627


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Can't wait til this guy can play


----------

